# 1989 Autotrail Apache built in LPG tank?



## 99184 (May 13, 2006)

Hello, I've been lurking here for a while, and yesterday bought a 1989 Apache, on a Merc 270D bed. It's been fitted with an aftermarket turbo-intercooler for the diesel engine and has a stack of MOT's , receipts, and instruction books from the previous owner. The m/h has 'an internal LPG' tank which the dealer tells me is filled up with LPG at a petrol station. This seems initially like a good idea and cheaper to use than bottled gas. Are there any downsides to this setup? Does it need safety testing? 

Does it need special filler connectors? 

I speak as a M/H virgin, thoughI've owned boats before. The main difference seems to be that motorhomes don't sink when it rains...

The Apache looks good and well cared for on the inside, no damp, lowish mileage, new batteries. Anyone else own one of a similar vintage, and is there anything I should double-check when I pick it up in June?


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

On board lpg tank can only be a good thing! Will save you £££ in the long run. As for connecting... can't help... but im sure someone can.

Well done on your purchase... see you out and about!


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

snafu said:


> The main difference seems to be that motorhomes don't sink when it rains...


You really are new to mh's arn't you! check out associated posts on getting stuck in the mud!


----------



## 99184 (May 13, 2006)

Snelly said:


> snafu said:
> 
> 
> > The main difference seems to be that motorhomes don't sink when it rains...
> ...


As an ex-boat skipper I can confirm that boats and motorhomes seem to be incompatible with mud. My other half is a long term motorhomer, who offers me endless tips about mud and how to avoid it. The thought of pulling an Apache out of a field with my Fiat Panda 4x4 is somehow unappealing.

But life's a lot more fun when you're a Motorhome Virgin!


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

snafu said:


> Does it need special filler connectors?


If travelling in Europe , yes

Three refuelling systems may be found (there are moves towards a harmonised fitting but it has not yet appeared in the marketplace). In some countries all three systems are used. Most continental motorway service areas hold "adaptors", and these can be obtained from some conversion companies. Few pumps have English language instructions and attended service is rare on motorway service areas and in hypermarkets. Local motorists can, however, be helpful.


----------



## 99195 (May 13, 2006)

hi ...i think thats the same one we looked at in wickham....a great motor home ...we loved it too!!!!.... but you pipped us to the post....we looked up the previous owners.....they had loads of work done on it in the last two years....new panels etc.........bearing in mind it is the same camper.....we asked them if there were any problems with her they said extractor fan on the roof didnt work and the seal on the oven needed replacing .... enjoy your camper she is lovely!!!!

we are off to look at another in north london


----------



## 99197 (May 13, 2006)

Hi SNAFU

Could you let me know what sort of MPG you are getting from the Merc' Sounds like you got a nice MH there. Justa thought were you a member of HH a while ago?

YV


----------



## 99184 (May 13, 2006)

crystalgazer said:


> hi ...i think thats the same one we looked at in wickham....a great motor home ...we loved it too!!!!.... but you pipped us to the post....we looked up the previous owners.....they had loads of work done on it in the last two years....new panels etc.........bearing in mind it is the same camper.....we asked them if there were any problems with her they said extractor fan on the roof didnt work and the seal on the oven needed replacing .... enjoy your camper she is lovely!!!!
> 
> we are off to look at another in north london


Hi CG,

Thanks for the very helpful reply, yes, it's the Wickham Cruiser, and I'm terribly sorry we pipped you to the post. I have tracked down a service manual for the engine, they're available on Ebay either on DVD from seller 'enlish-rose', or the Russek hardback manual is on there too. The engine is a Merc OM616 engine, renowed for its oil leaks and longevity. So we may be in for an 'interesting time', propulsion wise.

Thanks for the detective work too, it's' very good of you.

Good luck with your search, and I hope you find a nice Autotrail for the summer.

regards

s.


----------



## 99184 (May 13, 2006)

bigk said:


> Hi SNAFU
> 
> Could you let me know what sort of MPG you are getting from the Merc' Sounds like you got a nice MH there. Justa thought were you a member of HH a while ago?
> 
> YV


Hi there, I'll post something when we get the bus on the road, it's currently being 'fettled' by the dealer. I'm not expecting much above 22 mpg tho, although maybe pleasantly suprised. The beast has got an aftermarket turbo, and several interesting oil leaks..... Both of these are things that worry me, but not too much.

Member of HH? Go easy on me - I'm a Motorhome Virgin.

Wasssat?


----------



## 99184 (May 13, 2006)

ScotJimland said:


> snafu said:
> 
> 
> > Does it need special filler connectors?
> ...


Tanks  for the copius information and pics, very good of you. I'm sure I'll have a few more questions in a week or two, like ' I burned down my Autotrail with LPG gas', or 'What Fire Extinguisher do I need to I need to put out gas explosions'.

What jolly fun motorhoming is. Getting stuck in mud, sleeping on top of lethal explosives, servicing vintage diesel engines, reversing over pedestrians .....


----------



## 99195 (May 13, 2006)

hi....just noticed autotrail is back on showroom website at wickham......did you have problems with her or is it there mistake...


----------



## 99184 (May 13, 2006)

crystalgazer said:


> hi....just noticed autotrail is back on showroom website at wickham......did you have problems with her or is it there mistake...


Hi There,

No, you right - it's back on sale. I withdrew from the purchase.

I'm sure its a perfectly good vehicle at a very good price, but not the one for me.


----------



## mercman451 (Apr 24, 2008)

*merc*

hi was motor home at bta motorhome sales in wickham if so excellent place to buy from . good chioce of motorhome you will have a job to better it. geoff & lyn


----------

